# Low voltage lighting



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

I'm looking for low volt lighting in the Ajijic area. Does anyone know of stores in Guadalajara that may carry something similar to Malibu garden lights? I could do 110v, but I like the safety of 12v. Thanks,

Mike


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Walmart, Home Depot, Sam's Club, Costco.....they all carry it, though it may be seasonal in spite of our year round nice weather.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Thanks! Planning the courtyard gardens!


----------

